# Which garden hose inside a residence.



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Which garden hose would be best to use inside a residence when you need to use the jetter in the basement and the only available water is on the main floor like a kitchen faucet? Quite possibly running over 50 to 75 feet lenght.

Keep in mind the hose will be laying on carpet, tile, floating floors, it's going to dirty the floors, rub on baseboards and possibly making un-erasable marks. To make things more complicated rubber garden hose are stiff as a frozen rabbit when it comes out of the freezing van and it's impossible to lay them out. The hoses that I own become slimy when they thaw.

I was thinking to get a recoil hose plus I was thinking to get a bunch of 10 feet stainless steel braided washing machine hoses and brass coupling between each section. I could unscrew each section when I'm done to let them drip. they will however be very stiff from the truck.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Under no circumstances should you use a recoil hose inside. Trust me, they all leak eventually. One of then didn't start as a slow leak like the rest, it was a full on gusher. I think the most uses I've gotten from one is around 20. That was from the $50 "commercial grade" at that. 
The jetter you bought doesn't use that much water so you'd probably be fine using the angle stop under the sink with some adapters. 
The hose I use is a goodyear rubber hose I bought at home Depot. This is a light weight version. Probably weighs a bit over half of what the regular rubber hose weighs but the trade off is that it kinks easily when rolling it up. Once water is flowing through it's fine. I always make sure I drain the hose before storing it. It would be easier for you if you got several hoses instead of one long hose.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the recoil hose tip.

Does your hose dirty their floors? I used the jetter only once in a basement and the 30' recoil hose that came with it wasn't long enough as there was a sink only across the house. I did manage something but if it wasn't for that sink I would of needed an extra 25 feet to reach the kitchen upstairs.

To make things worse the machine had frozen during the 30 minute ride! I even had the heater working in the back of the van and brought it in as soon as I got to the customer's house! It took a long time to get it to finally go. I made an antifreeze contraption for the water line.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I use this hose, very high quality for the price.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Contine...de-Rubber-Black-Water-Hose-20258074/100676339


As for keeping the mess under control, that is really up to you. You could keep a “Clean Hose”
In a trash bag on the truck, And have a beater hose for the rest of the work.

Or purchased “runner” painter tarps to stretch through the house


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Fatpat said:


> I use this hose, very high quality for the price.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Contine...de-Rubber-Black-Water-Hose-20258074/100676339
> 
> ...


Yes your hose would be a good quality but in my case the water inside it will freeze and become so stiff it will be unuseable for several hours. Draining it by hand is almost impossible and dragging a compressor in the truck and the inside a customer's house is not an option.

It's got to be quick and easy to drain. I think the washer hose is my best bet yet.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I have many hoses in my van. One is just for inside work and if I have to use outdoor hoses I lay tarps or plastic. Really you shouldn't need to pull on the hose during use so I don't see how it would cause damage or scuffing.
The recoil hoses I mentioned were the "pocket hose" types. I've tried the cheap and expensive hoses and there's not much of a difference. I'm not sure how well and actual recoil hose, that's made of rubber, would hold up. I've never tried those since the coils seem like they'd be more of a hassle than anything.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I have many hoses in my van. One is just for inside work and if I have to use outdoor hoses I lay tarps or plastic. Really you shouldn't need to pull on the hose during use so I don't see how it would cause damage or scuffing.
> The recoil hoses I mentioned were the "pocket hose" types. I've tried the cheap and expensive hoses and there's not much of a difference. I'm not sure how well and actual recoil hose, that's made of rubber, would hold up. I've never tried those since the coils seem like they'd be more of a hassle than anything.


The recoil that came with the JM-1000 looks sturdy, I like the way it coils and doesn't take a lot of space and easy to drain. However it's not ideal to navigate stairs.

I'm planning to buy this commercial grade recoil to extend the one I have.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B003P9XAJ6...olid=1TDND9V0QHFEW&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I like regular hoses better because they're a whole lot easier to drain after the job is done. We don't get as cold as up there but I make sure to drain the hoses anyway. It seems to me that you'd be better off with those if the hoses freeze within an hour of use.
What I do, if there isn't an incline to assist drainage outside, is throw one end of the hose over the roof of the van. As I pull it through on the other side it drains all the water. 
That's why you're better off having shorter hoses than one long hose when freezing is an issue. With all those coils it would probably get air locked if you tried doing the same with a coiled hose. I know when my hose has a coil or 2 in it the water doesn't drain all the way. I can only imagine how long it would take to drain one with 50 coils, haha.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> The recoil that came with the JM-1000 looks sturdy, I like the way it coils and doesn't take a lot of space and easy to drain. However it's not ideal to navigate stairs.
> 
> I'm planning to buy this commercial grade recoil to extend the one I have.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B003P9XAJ6...olid=1TDND9V0QHFEW&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


They must have sent you a different hose because the green slinky hose I got I doubt is 25'. I used it once and said fock that it was so annoying. Take a look at the female end with the "valve". The end of the hose is half of the valve and the rest of the valve is zinc. POS

I use 3 Aump brand brack rubber garden hoses I got like 5 years ago. Even being black they don't marr the floor. Two of them are 50' and one is 25'. One of the 50's is my clean hose. The other 50' is not clean but isn't too dirty for a house floor. And my 25' goes in drains at times and is my general porpoise hose. I was going to get another 25' when the end wore out on mine but the new ones have pos aluminum fittings so I just repaired mine. 

I do keep a bunch of 6' black rubber washing machine hoses in the side door and one 9' one. All of them have a male x male brass coupling in one end that is tapped inside for 1/2" so I can connect to shower head arms. I have a ton of hose adapters including air fittings so they can pull double duty as air hoses. I also have a real 3/4" ball valve with hose ends and a couple hose caps with different size holes drilled at an angle for "jetting".

Do you have a faucet aerator thread adapter kit? We have a couple but they are like 50 years old. I keep one on the van. It lets you adapt from darn near any aerator thread to a garden hose. I use a flex faucet supply line screwed on a 1/2" boiler drain for connecting to 3/8" compression stops.

I find the black rubber hoses are easy to use even when they have some water freeze inside. You just bend them a bit and the water can get by the ice and melt it as it runs. I also take good care of my hoses and empty them and recoil neatly the same exact way everytime I am done. Just like my neoprene extension cords 

The most important thing when you run hoses in a house is to put the hose connection in a bucket in case it leaks.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I know when my hose has a coil or 2 in it the water doesn't drain all the way. I can only imagine how long it would take to drain one with 50 coils, haha.


The recoil hose I have takes only a few seconds to drain. I do have admit it's not the best quality, it includes a cheap white metal valve. It does the trick until I get something better.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> *They must have sent you a different hose because the green slinky hose I got I doubt is 25'. I used it once and said fock that it was so annoying. Take a look at the female end with the "valve". The end of the hose is half of the valve and the rest of the valve is zinc. POS*
> 
> I use 3 Aump brand brack rubber garden hoses I got like 5 years ago. Even being black they don't marr the floor. Two of them are 50' and one is 25'. One of the 50's is my clean hose. The other 50' is not clean but isn't too dirty for a house floor. And my 25' goes in drains at times and is my general porpoise hose. I was going to get another 25' when the end wore out on mine but the new ones have pos aluminum fittings so I just repaired mine.
> 
> ...



Yes the recoil hose has a small opening and I don't think it matters because a speedway and 1/2"x 3/8" valve has a small opening as well. Once it reduced to that diameter I don't think it matters the hose going to the jetter.

I do have many many adapters but the issue is I rarely use them as many kitchen sinks have pull out spouts or fancy faucet and the areator adapter won't fit or you don't have that freaking special key to remove the aerator(I have several keys but they never seem to be the right one!) I usually hook on the valve underneath. When it's soldered or pex'd directly or no valve at all to the faucet I'm like fawwk more fooling around.

I got angry the other day when I had 3 hose couplings and I needed one more. I then made another with other parts and it leaked. So today I have about 8 male hose couplings and females.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yes the recoil hose has a small opening and I don't think it matters because a speedway and 1/2"x 3/8" valve has a small opening as well. Once it reduced to that diameter I don't think it matters the hose going to the jetter.
> 
> I do have many many adapters but the issue is I rarely use them as many kitchen sinks have pull out spouts or fancy faucet and the areator adapter won't fit or you don't have that freaking special key to remove the aerator(I have several keys but they never seem to be the right one!) I usually hook on the valve underneath. When it's soldered or pex'd directly or no valve at all to the faucet I'm like fawwk more fooling around.
> 
> I got angry the other day when I had 3 hose couplings and I needed one more. I then made another with other parts and it leaked. So today I have about 8 male hose couplings and females.





I didn't mean half as in smaller I meant half as in they rely on the brass end of the hose fitting being the other matching half of the valve. The mini-jet only uses 1.6gpm so a straw would be fine lolz I just hate the slinky hose because it gets in the way.


You can use 3/4" close nipples as couplings too. Garden hose thread is just a straight pipe thread and most close nipples might as well be straight thread as they often don't have the last 25% of the thread. I have done this in a pinch but we have so many hose fittings on the shelf it's almost never neccesary.


If it were me and I was that stuck I would crimp in a boiler drain on the pex line and just charge them the parts. It would be cheaper than paying my labour to dick around with tons of hose.



Do you have a propress for copper? You could press in boiler drains on copper lines if you do.


I would really like to make/get an adapter to screw onto 3/8" bleeders on valves. Some of the towns have over 80psi And I think it would be good enough for the mini-jetter especially if I connect to hot and cold.



I would need to get some brass bar stock the same diameter as 3/4" pipe and then drill and bottom tap a 3/8" coarse thread hole and use a rubber washer. Then just thread the other side.


Or I could prolly braze a drain cap inside of a 3/8" or 1/2" brass nipple.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I didn't mean half as in smaller I meant half as in they rely on the brass end of the hose fitting being the other matching half of the valve. The mini-jet only uses 1.6gpm so a straw would be fine lolz I just hate the slinky hose because it gets in the way.
> 
> 
> *You can use 3/4" close nipples as couplings too. Garden hose thread is just a straight pipe thread and most close nipples might as well be straight thread as they often don't have the last 25% of the thread. I have done this in a pinch but we have so many hose fittings on the shelf it's almost never neccesary.*
> ...


Hose threads are not the same as as 3/4" NPT...And it leaks so I don't even try.

I don't have a propress but I could install SB, but sometimes the copper is so tight to the ancient faucets and if I dare touch it it will crumble! I just don't trust SB, my first time I installed some they popped halfway out and ruined the in laws stack of papers in their home office below.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Hose threads are not the same as as 3/4" NPT...And it leaks so I don't even try.
> 
> I don't have a propress but I could install SB, but sometimes the copper is so tight to the ancient faucets and if I dare touch it it will crumble! I just don't trust SB, my first time I installed some they popped halfway out and ruined the in laws stack of papers in their home office below.



*I AM WRONG AND TANGO IS RIGHT SEE NEXT POST*



Yes, they are straight 3/4" pipe threads. They follow the dimensions of the pipe threads where they are the largest diameter and still a full thread form. It will work if you screw the female hose fitting on enough so that the washer seals against the flat face of the end of the nipple. But that also requires a flat face on the end of the nipple.


Yeah, sharkbite are absolute garbage and way too expensive. We aren't allowed to use them.



.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

*I AM WRONG AND TANGO IS RIGHT.*



ASME B1.20.7-1991 "Hose Coupling Screw Threads (Inch)

That is the asme standard which describes hose thread sizes. In the foreword it talks about how they kept 3/4" hose threads at 11-1/2tpi while 3/4"npt is 14tpi. It's not until you get to 1"npt that the pitch goes to 11-1/2tpi


I do firmly contest however that with my 6" channlellocks and some knuckle grease I can easily make it work :biggrin:




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

In my defense like all the rest are npt compatible and there is an npt compatible 3/4" hose thread.


----------



## Dat dude (Oct 30, 2018)

The hose we use on our truck is damn near 20 years old. I guess my boss’ buddy worked for a hose manufacturer in s FL and he made him a custom hose made out of the gasoline pump hoses. It has 2 spots that are duct tapped, but works like a charm. We are about to purchase a new hose that we’d bring indoors, so this post is super helpful.. cheers!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> In my defense like all the rest are npt compatible and there is an npt compatible 3/4" hose thread.


I'm just not sure how to read the chart.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> *I AM WRONG AND TANGO IS RIGHT.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when I have to connect 2 washing machine hoses with a 3/4 ips nipple, just put 2 washers in the hose cup and they will seal up nice on a nipple with no leaks and you dont have to gorilla the fitting so tight..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I was thinkng about it and I think if you wanted a designated hose for in a house the white rv hoses that are meant for hooking up your camper to potable water would be a good idea. They seem pretty flexible and shouldn't mark the floor or walls up. Only downside is that most have cheap fittings.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I was thinkng about it and I think if you wanted a designated hose for in a house the white rv hoses that are meant for hooking up your camper to potable water would be a good idea. They seem pretty flexible and shouldn't mark the floor or walls up. Only downside is that most have cheap fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Once the WHITE hose gets stained it's going to look dirty and some will think it will smear their floor and tell you to clean all their floors!

I got a woman once while I pulled a toilet to clear the line and my pencil marked the wall about 1/2". She wasn't happy even if we found her left over paint (It was frozen). I had to pay the price of 2 gallons of paint to make her somewhat less angry.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I just saw this hose that you can plug in the electrical outlet. Not that I will be purchasing it.

https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Products...8965360&sr=8-3&keywords=20+ft+hose+garden+-50


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I did some research and turns out if there's any plastic in a hose and left in the sun it will become sticky. In my case my old hose when it is brought inside became slimy and sticky until it fully dried out. 

I decided to order Continental 50' premium rubber hose. I cut it in 3 parts, 2x 12.5' and one 25' and I bought heavy duty hose ends. No way would I use gear clamps, I sliced a knuckle deeply with one of those once, The bone stopped it from cutting deeper.


----------

